# Mines Spec 3 R35 GTR, world first view



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Well we are not sure if its going to be called that but we beat the offical photographer and boy it looks nice. The last time I saw carbon this good it was at Mclaren on a 800K SLR


















Nice scoop but its part of this









very nice

I know they are not the best pictures as was inside the garage, I should have bumped the ISO :-(









New front spitter but the party piece is









Just so you get a better view









Best looking splitter yet, dry carbon, hard as nails, real race stuff









Look at the turning vane, pickup small children 









another view









all good around the back as well









Side is nice too









Under the bonnet, yes the coolest cover ever... what's those clamps on the induction pipes.......









You know there is nothing better.....









The man himself Niikura-san 

More to come, why I know the carbon is dead hard, lighter pistons and a shocker lights. See what happens when I get a beer or two and sushi.....

Miguel and Newera can supply I'm told... ask them for the prices


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Robbie J said:


> Well we are not sure if its going to be called that but we beat the offical photographer and boy it looks nice. The last time I saw carbon this good it was at Mclaren on a 800K SLR
> 
> Nice scoop but its part of this
> 
> ...


Looks stunning Robbie :smokin: My favourite colour and the one I ordered


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

now that is the dogs danglies!!!


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

That is superb.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Lovely!! I'll have to speak to Mines about some of those parts, we have some of the newest Mines parts shipping out to our show car. That hood would look fantastic on it.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

uke:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Some pistons









Standard









300 odd grams lighter, that's big time for rotating masses.









Together









little V6









I made this









A tranny in the closet











Still 32s around









And RB's to go in them

Shocker....











rear lights on


wait for it









Both Brake lights work!

Nice wing a boot to boot (pun intended)


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

sex wee sex wee sex wee


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

well I couldn't leave empty handed now could I










my partner for the night....

If Jacey Boy says any anything nasty about my partner, I will ban him, thats the Asahi beer talking


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Very impressive. I dread to think how much that lot would cost though!
I like the both brake lights on too 
Dont' roll over onto the carbon.........


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its not cheap but the quality is fanstatic, the pic's do not do it justice

Joint lines, weave, gloss everything is spot on. Its dry carbon real racecar stuff....

The bonnet and boot is so light


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Get a standard r35, stick that lot on and put in those pistons etc, add up the cost.........
and who needs the r35vspec, I'll have one of these instead!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> If Jacey Boy says any anything nasty about my partner, I will ban him, thats the Asahi beer talking


Thanks for that, I cant help not liking it, I prefer Carbon on bikes:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there's my little bit of mines carbon laying next to me, you might have hurt her feelings, well I think grills are female, I had better check

Now its sleep time 12:30 am in Tokyo


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

it looks stunning!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

OK I am going to bed, Mines have this new clamp and reinforced metal ring for the induction pipes. This is an issue on my 10K mile car with the pipes pulling out. I wonder if they would sell this separately???


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

If this is their visible mods, I truly dread and anticipate what they've done to the mapping. Mine's. As they say, "One man's magic is another man's technology". Niikura-san has the technology, and for so much of the tuning world, it may as well be magic. Now let me see it all on a black/black/black-red. Pleease. Ta.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Enough with the CF add-ons already!

What does it kick out?
And what else have they changed besides the pistons?

Seems like an incredibly expensive way to get no more power (in isolation).
The stock pistons in SSP's 820hp car seemed fine after 10k miles...

(I'm not knocking Mine's by the way; I was the first to bring over Mine's parts for Godzilla 1 back in 1997)


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Dont know why I come on here I just get depressed - I want one lol!! Stunning workmanship from Mines again. Cant wait to see them get more power from the GTR.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

The Mines isn't putting out much over stock as far as I know. I talked to one of the mechanics at Mines last week, and although he was being a little dodgy he mentioned that the response was a huge improvement over factory, but power wasn't all the much higher.

The rumour I've heard from my friends at Nissan is that the Japanese Government is pretty upset that Nissan made such a high powered car, especially after all the highly-tuned R32/33/34 running around the streets in Japan with 500hp+, faked shakken certificates, blowing all sorts of garbage out the mufflers. They apparently dropped the hammer on Nissan for creating a car which in theory has more potential than the R32/33/34 series, and that pressure has spread over to any aftermarket parts maker to not produce parts to increase the power of the GT-R. Hence why everyone is making carbon parts, mufflers and ECU tuning only.


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Any pics that show full car from a distance see how all parts look together?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed your day

Have fun with the Newera cars tomorrow

Yes we can supply all of the above


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Daryl TunerLab said:


> The Mines isn't putting out much over stock as far as I know. I talked to one of the mechanics at Mines last week, and although he was being a little dodgy he mentioned that the response was a huge improvement over factory, but power wasn't all the much higher.
> 
> The rumour I've heard from my friends at Nissan is that the Japanese Government is pretty upset that Nissan made such a high powered car, especially after all the highly-tuned R32/33/34 running around the streets in Japan with 500hp+, faked shakken certificates, blowing all sorts of garbage out the mufflers. They apparently dropped the hammer on Nissan for creating a car which in theory has more potential than the R32/33/34 series, and that pressure has spread over to any aftermarket parts maker to not produce parts to increase the power of the GT-R. Hence why everyone is making carbon parts, mufflers and ECU tuning only.


If there's any truth to that, then surely the American tuners are going to have a massive advantage?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

sorry kennyc it was in the garage and raining. I think it will look stunning too

the pistons are for the next generation, likely kick out serious power. Why have a TM out unless.....

I was lucky to get the shots I did









CF wing mirror cover









Under the bonnets bonnet


















The carbon is thin, light and stiff









I've upped the brighness so you can see the shape

yum


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i thought another brit must have come to tokyo for it to be raining this much! oh well, forecast for sun tomorrow! 290kph on the aqualine...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes and I go home....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

..... and if you're really keen, then why not join us!


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

disappointing that those mirror covers don't cover the bottom


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

they still look nice in the flesh

packing now, up in 3 hours for flight home

driving Miguels RX7 around the streets of Tokyo is one hell of a last night...

followed by Sushi


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> they still look nice in the flesh
> 
> packing now, up in 3 hours for flight home
> 
> ...


love that Rx

its quick


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I drove it like a granny but its great, the back end is so forgiving....

it was a dream


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Looks stunning Robbie :smokin: My favourite colour and the one I ordered


LOL!! Me too!! I'll defo be ordering some of those carbon goodies for mine.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Mines have the best looking carbon parts for the R35....nothing comes close to them:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Robbie

Don't forget my rear spolier !!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so if I buy a new one you would buy mine?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

As long as its not damaged and we need to agree on a price !


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

PM me


----------

